# Colnago 50th Anniversary Dura Ace group



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

I have never heard of this but the pictures below show a bike with a Dura Ace 7800 group with Colnago 50th Anniversary decals.

What is the story on this group? How limited is it?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

What I remember is that there was a 50th anniv frameset which could be had with Campagnolo (Record as I recall) or Shimano Dura-Ace. The Shimano had the 50th anniv logos, the Campagnolo group did not. I believe those are engraved/etched, not decals...but I'm not certain. 

I guess the final answer to your question was how many people chose Shimano. 200 framesets were destined for the USA.


----------

